# Bleeding after sex & Cerazette



## TwilightAgain

Hi ladies :wave:

Recently i've started taking Cerazette and on pill 17. Yesterday OH and I DTD for the first time as a couple (it's been around 18 months since I last DTD) so i'm wondering what this bleeding could be?

Anyone have this? Related to the pill at all? I'm thinking either its a coincidence and its the dreaded expected bleed or sex is causing it. Any advice? I'm kinda sore now :(

Oh and may I also add that its defo not an STI, OH and I have both been tested in the past few weeks and all is well :thumbup:


----------



## everdreaming

Silly question, but... OH? When did this happen and how did I miss out on the gossip???

It might be because it's been so long since you dtd - there is evidence that the hymen can grow back after a long time without :sex: was it painful when he 'entered'?

Also, it could just be from the pill. When I first went on a contraceptive pill I bled constantly for a month. Sometimes an overload of hormones can confuse your body into bleeding.

I hope you figure it out soon :hugs:


----------



## everdreaming

I just stalked you a little :blush: and realised you were posting all your date stuff in the Girly Sanctuary :dohh: I don't stalk there very often so I missed it! Yay :D How are things going with him then? I want gossip please :blush:


----------



## awebb

In my experience as a health care provider bleeding can be caused by several things.

1) regrowth of hymen (as mentioned above)
2) irritation of vaginal wall (by sex, lubricant, condoms, toys, etc.)
3) benign cervical polyps

This may be requesting TMI but how long were you having the bleeding? Did you have spotting, light, or heavy bleeding? Was it red, brown, or pink mucus? 

If bleeding post intercourse becomes more frequent I would recommend talking to your Dr, and perhaps having an internal exam.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I had soreness and bleeding after sex recently, and I reckon it's linked to my Depo Provera, which is also a bit similar to Cerazette - or so I have heard. It could be a number of things, but if it is a big concern theres no harm in consulting a doctor :) Good luck with your OH & yourself! <3


----------



## Flames

if it has been 18 months since the last time you DTD it is possible that you've just irritated or even scratched your cervix. get it checked out if continues tho.


----------

